# help me making this chill out playlist



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd like to make a playlist and I have certain kind of sound in my mind, but I'm not sure if there's a genre that really defines it. Chill out, downtempo, but it's probably more a style than necessarily a genre.
I have already certain pieces that I will put here that show the kind of sound I'm after. Slow, warm, relaxed or even dreamy, jazzy but often with a groove (like funk or nu soul), synths, deep bass, psychedelic influences.

Roy Ayers - Everybody loves the sunshine





Electronic system - Skylab





Shuggie Otis - Aht u mi hed





Prince - The Ballad of Dorothy Parker





D'Angelo - Playa Playa





Kool and the gang - Summer madness





Lincoln Olivetti - Eva





What pieces would you add with a similar vibe?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

What's Going On by Marvin Gaye maybe?


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I think you'd like Sampha


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice playlist.

Maybe not quite what you are looking for, but you might like:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Check out some Cassandra Wilson.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2018)

Not a joke, put some Merzbow on there.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Love all the music on this thread. All the links were great and led to more great tunes.

Let me just add this one. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not much of a smooth jazzer, but I like this album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just picked up this CD yesterday.

Herbie's Butterfly is another great chill out track.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is a long time favorite of mine. Great melody playing by John and funk bass by Darryl Jones.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

More synths on this one.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

OK, one more because this is one of the great spacey Brazilian synth and percussion grooves by the master, Airto.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

tdc said:


> Nice playlist.
> 
> Maybe not quite what you are looking for, but you might like:


I've recently listened to this one! It's a very nice mix of chill synthwave music. I enjoy synthwave a lot these days.
Another electronic style to add to the list of electronic music I enjoy.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

DeepR said:


> I've recently listened to this one! It's a very nice mix of chill synthwave music. I enjoy synthwave a lot these days.
> Another electronic style to add to the list of electronic music I enjoy.


Have you listened to Com Truise? He's one of my favorites.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Some random things, not necessarily meeting your criteria, but maybe there's something you like:

Ozric Tentacles - Sultana Detrii





Carbon Based Lifeforms - Central Plain





Juju Orchestra - Dia Brazil 





Pete Namlook & Wolfram Spyra - We Don't Mind The Rain





And just because it's Steve Roach and it's awesome: Steve Roach - On This Planet
https://heartsofspacerecords.bandcamp.com/track/on-this-planet


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Carbon Based Lifeforms for the win.

If this isn't just supposed to be a chill r&b playlist then I'd also recommend:

Nujabes
Burial
Bonobo
Ulrich Schnauss
Boards of Canada
Flying Lotus
Four Tet
LTJ Bukem
Teebs
XXYYXX


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Fredx2098 said:


> Carbon Based Lifeforms for the win.
> 
> If this isn't just supposed to be a chill r&b playlist then I'd also recommend:


it was supposed to be what I've asked, even if it seems that a lot of people are just making completely random recommendations that don't have a lot to do with the specific kind of sound and atmosphere I'm looking for...


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

norman bates said:


> it was supposed to be what I've asked, even if it seems that a lot of people are just making completely random recommendations that don't have a lot to do with the specific kind of sound and atmosphere I'm looking for...


Sampha and the new list I gave should be close to what you asked for. About half of them are the downtempo genre, others are very dreamy, synthy, bassy stuff. Nujabes is pretty jazzy also. Check out this song:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Fredx2098 said:


> Sampha and the new list I gave should be close to what you asked for. About half of them are the downtempo genre, others are very dreamy, synthy, bassy stuff. Nujabes is pretty jazzy also. Check out this song:


I hope I don't sound rude, but I'm looking for songs, not for entire discographies, albums or playlists (I know there are thousand of youtube/radio playlists of downtempo/chill out stuff), so to say "Sampha" instead of a specific song does not help me very much. I'm looking for songs because I've never found any entire album (except partially for D'Angelo - Voodoo) of that kind of music.
I know Burial, and he does not have anything to do with what I'm looking for (it would be c lear listening even thirty seconds of the examples I've posted), I knew already Four tet, Boards of Canada and again I like them but they are not the style I want (but I confess I have to listen more stuff of BOC, I now remember well Geogaddi).
And the song above again is far from that specific sound.
But hey, somebody recommended even Merzbow, so you're not the most off track


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

norman bates said:


> I hope I don't sound rude, but I'm looking for songs, not for entire discographies, albums or playlists (I know there are thousand of youtube/radio playlists of downtempo/chill out stuff), so to say "Sampha" instead of a specific song does not help me very much. I'm looking for songs because I've never found any entire album (except partially for D'Angelo - Voodoo) of that kind of music.
> I know Burial, and he does not have anything to do with what I'm looking for (it would be c lear listening even thirty seconds of the examples I've posted), I knew already Four tet, Boards of Canada and again I like them but they are not the style I want (but I confess I have to listen more stuff of BOC, I now remember well Geogaddi).
> And the song above again is far from that specific sound.
> But hey, somebody recommended even Merzbow, so you're not the most off track


There isn't one specific sound in the links you posted. Half of them I don't find to be "chill" but just funky r&b. Sampha is all chill, bassy r&b. I've listed artists because I think their entire discographies are chill and I can't just pick one track by each of them. Maybe this track will be closer, but I doubt it:






Whatever floats your boat, but you seem a little dismissive after asking people for chill music with vague and conflicting details.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

How about jazz reggae? I am enjoing New Zion Trio a lot recently. (Jamie Saft, Brad Jones / Larry Grenadier, Craig Santiago)

Hear I Jah





Chant it Down featuring H.R.




(Cyro Baptista's unique vocal joins here.)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Fredx2098 said:


> There isn't one specific sound in the links you posted. Half of them I don't find to be "chill" but just funky r&b.


Well obviously there's a r&b/funk (I've mentioned the groove) component in some of those tracks (D'angelo, Prince, Roy Ayers, Shuggie Otis) but a lot of those tunes are often found in chill out playlists and defined as such, so I don't know what are the conflicting details. 
But obviously I'm not looking for "chill out music" in general, or I would not have put those few specific examples that represent pretty much all I know with that kind of vibe.
And all those tracks have an hypnotic (hypnotic is an adjective I should have used) slow sound, are kind of jazzy (Roy Ayers for instance is a jazz vibraphone player, D'angelo on Voodoo played with a lot of expert jazz players), and often with a deep bass and sometimes synths.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Richard Clapton Capricorn Dancer


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not funky, but exotic, relaxed, with some great moog playing by Jan Hammer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Let me know if this is closer to what you are looking for:






V


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Varick said:


> Let me know if this is closer to what you are looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little bit too smooth for my taste, but yes, this is definitely a good recommendation. I like especially that underwater sounding synth. Thank you.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

OK, now that I'm on the scent, I'll keep looking. Don't expect a lot too soon, this will be a "work-in-progress."

V


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Varick said:


> OK, now that I'm on the scent, I'll keep looking. Don't expect a lot too soon, this will be a "work-in-progress."
> 
> V


whenever you want , it would be truly appreciated


----------

